
Neil DeGrasse Tyson to Elon Musk: SpaceX Is “Delusional” About Mars - rezist808
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2016/03/27/neil-degrasse-tyson-to-elon-musk-spacex-delusional.aspx
======
greglindahl
So, let's see: Elon says that to make Mars work financially, launch costs need
to fall by 99%. That's about 100x more reasonable than the straw-man Tyson is
beating.

